# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Ficha tecnica de zanahoria hibrida birei f1 -semillas del mundo sac

## 19970680

ESTIMADO COLEGAS:
LE ENVIO MI EXPERIENCIA EN CAMPO SOBRE ESTE CULTIVO QUE HE DESARROLLADO PERSONALMENTE A NIVEL COMERCIAL DURANTE LA 1ERA CAMPAÑA 2011 -I (MARZO -JULIO) EN LA CUAL ME FUE BIEN.
PUEDEN VISITAR AL SIGUIENTE LINK: http://zanahoriabirei.blogspot.com
LOS INTERESADOS PARA SU COMPRA DE LA SEMILLA DE LA ZANAHORIA BIREI F1 PUEDEN LLAMARME A MIS TELEFONOS QUE ESTAN EN MENCION ABAJO.
SALUDOS CORDIALESTemas similares: FICHA TECNICA CEBOLLA AMARILLA EMY 102 F1 - TIPO GRANEX Manual de la zanahoria hibrida birei f1 Aji guajillo castillo f1 -empresa semillas del mundo sac Cultivo de zanahoria Caracteristicas de la zanahoria takii- japonesa f1

----------

